# Got A New Tiller; Need Some Info



## freedhardwoods (Aug 22, 2011)

I bought a Kubota tiller today. The tag says model K-420. I think it has a 40" cut, but it's a little hard to tell because the tines are worn, and a couple on the outside are really bad.

I'm trying to find a source for new tines, but I'm not having any luck finding anything for a K-420. The guy I bought it from thought another company made it for Kubota. Does anyone know anything about them?


----------



## TominDallas (Aug 4, 2015)

I found them but they ain't cheap at $16 each

http://www.tiller-blades.com/vmchk/L-Blades/5944-KUBOTA-B422-B442-K420-K422/flypage_new.tpl.html


----------



## freedhardwoods (Aug 22, 2011)

TominDallas said:


> I found them but they ain't cheap at $16 each
> 
> http://www.tiller-blades.com/vmchk/L-Blades/5944-KUBOTA-B422-B442-K420-K422/flypage_new.tpl.html


Thanks for The link, but at $16 each, I need a plan B.


----------



## freedhardwoods (Aug 22, 2011)

Someone on a Kubota forum gave me a link with a lot better prices. They have a fantastic sale on Troybilt tines. I have 2 Horses.

http://cleancutter.com/cat_alpha_frame.htm


----------

